#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
 * ebel shall be forwarding an email to the list
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ebel> Someone I know might be going to Nigeria with VSO
<ebel> and is looking for software advice.
<ebel> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ngo/msg00283.html email I just sent to the list.
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-19
<xdatap> hi everybody!
<czajkowski> xdatap: aloha
<xdatap> czajkowski: hey Laura! how are you
<czajkowski> good thanks you?
<xdatap> i'm fine
<xdatap> ngo ML it's quite silent last weeks
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> saw the post you made re interview
<czajkowski> shall I add it to the blog?
<xdatap> please do it :)
<czajkowski> will do tonight
<xdatap> great
<xdatap> the guy left for Uganda. looking forward to him back to see the photos
<xdatap> I think with great photos of a pratical use of Ubuntu in poor region could impress more than 1000 words
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> very true
<xdatap> i'm leaving for luch. Bye bye
<xdatap> *lunch
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-17
<dholbach> this looks like a nice move: http://www.google.com/nonprofits/
<pleia2> ah nice, just proposed google.com/nonprofits/ to the non-profit I work with
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-13
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
